# Superlux HD-681 EVO vs. Superlux HD-668B - Kaufberatung



## SSDly (29. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mir, nachdem ich von diesem wunderbaren Test-Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html überzeugt wurde, dass Headsets wirklich Schrott sind, und ich mir schwer vorstellen konnte, mit 'nem Headset Musik zu hören, den in diesem Thread angepriesenen Superlux HD-681 besorgen. Bei meiner weiteren Recherche fand ich heraus, dass es bereits einen Nachfolger, den Superlux HD-681 EVO gibt, der merkliche Verbesserungen mit sich bringt. Siehe z.B. Review Superlux Hd681 EVO - ComputerBase Forum
Nun wollte ich bei Thomann die Bestellung abschicken und entdecke dabei den Superlux HD-668B, mit einem Preisunterschied von 1€. Nun frage ich mich, welcher von beiden soll es werden (HD-681 EVO oder HD-668B)? Sind die überhaupt miteinander vergleichbar? Was kann der eine, was der andere (besser)?
In Kombination mit einem Zalman oder ModMic Mikrofon hatte ich vor ihn sowohl als Headset für's Zocken zu verwenden, als auch schlichtweg Musik damit zu hören.

Also, könntet ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß


----------



## Thallassa (30. April 2014)

Natürliche Höhen (oder auch natürlichere) als der HD681 hat der Evo  keinesfalls, eher künstlichere... (wenn aber auch weniger klirrende)

Naja gut, hier geht's ja um was anderes.
Einfach  gesagt: Der HD668 klingt viel "langweiliger" - will heißen, er ist  kalt-neutral. Dadurch bringt er zwar mehr Details rüber, als  vergleichbar die HD681, aber leidet auch an etwas bassärme, was gerade  der jüngeren Kundschaft nicht allzu gut gefällt. Der Evo rummst mehr,  ist allgemein mehr ein Spaßkopfhörer.
Außerdem ist der 668 noch etwas schwerer anzutreiben, als der 681, das macht in den meisten Fällen aber nix.


----------



## SSDly (30. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen!

Wie ich sehe, kennst Du dich mit den Modellen bestens aus. Wie verhält es sich denn mit dem HD-681 und dem HD-681 Evo im Vergleich? Für welche Anwendungsgebiete würdest Du denn den jeweiligen empfehlen? Ich las so raus, als wärest du von dem Evo nicht so begeistert?

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Thallassa (30. April 2014)

Ich bin allgemein von den Superlux HD68X nicht sooo begeistert, ein Mal, weil zB Monoprice (in D aber nicht mehr zu vernünftigen Preisen verfügbar) gezeigt hat, dass es für den Preis klanglich auch besser geht. Und alle gemein haben sie, dass sie dünne Mitten, schärfere bis scharfe Höhen und für meinen Geschmack eher langsame Bässe besitzen.
Der Evo ist an sich der schönste, massentauglichste Allrounder und den normalen HD681B würde ich so nicht mehr kaufen. Der HD668 ist eher für Hi-Fi-Freunde, die ihren Einstieg schon hinter sich haben und etwas erwachsener hören möchten. Aber eben auch da gibt's die Probleme im Klang.

So würde ich wie jeder andere zum Superlux HD681 Evo raten - auch wenn ich selbst den Klang nicht mag, wenn man vom Gaming-Headset kommt, ist das ohnehin nochmal was völlig anderes 
Generell würde ich lieber zu den HD-660 / HD-330 raten, da sie besser klingen, ohne Soundkarte sind die allerdings sehr, sehr unlustig und büßen ne Menge Potenzial ein. Wenn du jetzt allerdings sagst, dass du eine vernünftige Soundkarte besitzt, dann kann ich die Empfehlung natürlich in diese Richtung schubsen. Wenn du keine Soundkarte hast würde ich auch nicht unbedingt eine kaufen - das Mikro kommt ja dann auch noch dazu, da ist's vielleicht schlauer gleich ein QPAD QH-85 Gaming Headset weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw. QPAD QH-90 Gaming Headset weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu kaufen, je nach dem, ob man es offen oder geschlossen haben möchte - die taugen nämlich tatsächlich etwas 

Ansonsten gefällt mir auch der HD-661 sehr gut, der hat aber nur Qualitäten als Musikkopfhörer, nicht aber als Gaming-Kopfhörer - ok zugegeben, manche Gaming-Headsets sind noch schlimmer, was Bühne und Imaging angeht, aber da ich auch weiß, dass es für die Preisklasse besser geht (zumindest in Richtung Ortung) empfehle ich auch den 661 nicht gern.


----------



## SSDly (2. Mai 2014)

Sry für die verspätete Antwort!

Also ich hätte noch eine Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS hier rumfliegen - ob die "eine vernünftige Soundkarte" ist, musst du mir sagen 

Gaming ist eher sekundär, primär eben Musik. Ich wollte die Kopfhörer auch öfter mit meinem Handy, dem Samsung Galaxy S3 nutzen. Probleme könnte es da nicht geben, oder? Auch aus diesem Grund wäre mir ein Headset mit Mikrobügel eher unlieb. Oder ist Handy automatisch auch gleich mit Onboard-Sound an einem PC vergleichbar und somit die HD-660/HD-330 schlecht geeignet?

Danke vielmals!


----------



## SamSoNight (2. Mai 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Naja gut, hier geht's ja um was anderes.
> Einfach  gesagt: Der HD668 klingt viel "langweiliger" - will heißen, er ist  *kalt-neutral*. Dadurch bringt er zwar mehr Details rüber, als  vergleichbar die HD681, aber leidet auch an etwas *bassärme*, was gerade  der jüngeren Kundschaft nicht allzu gut gefällt. Der Evo rummst mehr,  ist allgemein mehr ein Spaßkopfhörer.
> Außerdem ist der 668 noch etwas schwerer anzutreiben, als der 681, das macht in den meisten Fällen aber nix.


 
Der 668B ist weder "kalt-neutral" noch bassarm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 668B hat DEUTLICH angehobenen Bass. Hier zwar nur im Vergleich mit dem 681 Non-Evo, welcher auch schon nicht bassarm ist.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Mai 2014)

Dann habe ich wohl fürchterlich was an den Ohren gehabt, als ich ihn ne Woche benutzt hab


----------



## SSDly (2. Mai 2014)

SamSoNight schrieb:


> Der 668B hat DEUTLICH angehobenen Bass. Hier zwar nur im Vergleich mit dem 681 Non-Evo, welcher auch schon nicht bassarm ist.



Ich komm durcheinander, welchen würdest du mir denn empfehlen? Non-Evo, Evo, 668B? Danke schon mal sehr!


----------



## SamSoNight (2. Mai 2014)

Vom Sound her ist es Geschmackssache. Für die einen sind die starken Höhen der 681(B,F) und des 668B zu nervig, für die anderen ist der Evo zu dumpf. Musst du selbst herausfinden.

681 Non-Evo: Starke Höhen, mittelstarker Bass
681B: Starke Höhen, schwacher Bass
681F: Starke Höhen, sehr schwacher Bass
668B: Starke Höhen, starker Bass
681 Evo: mittelstarke Höhen, starker Bass

Mit "stark" bzw. "schwach" bezeichne ich die Quanität und nicht die Qualität. Also eher im Sinne von "viel" bzw. "wenig".

Der 681 Evo liegt bei Verarbeitung, Design und Komfort (Velourpads inklusive) im Vorteil. 
Ein abnehmbares Kabel haben der Evo und 668B. 
Die 681, 681B und 681F kosten 20€. Der Evo kostet 27,90€. Der 668B knapp 30.

Von "objektiven" Gesichtspunkten her bietet der Evo das bessere Gesamtpaket, wegem dem Lieferumfang und der Verarbeitung.


----------



## Thallassa (3. Mai 2014)

Da mein Sarkasmus wohl untergegangen ist - vertraust du bei den Aussagen nur auf die Frequenzgraphen, oder hast du die Superluxe tatsächlich allesamt gehört? Denn niemand, aber auch niemand schreibt dem 668B einen starken Bass zu. Ebensowenig, wie die Höhen beim Evo "mittelstark" (was auch immer damit gemeint ist) zu bezeichnen sind. Die sind etwas unkontrolliert, manchmal einen Ticken zu harsch, aber nicht stark angehoben und teilweise rezessiv - hinzu sehr unnatürlich.


----------



## SSDly (4. Mai 2014)

Danke euch beiden nochmal! Wahrscheinlich werden's dann wohl die HD-681 Evo.

@ Thallassa, meintest du diese Monoprice Amazon.com: Monoprice 108323 Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone, Black: Electronics ? Die wären für $49,87 bzw. ~35,95€ inkl. Versand und Steuern zu haben. Wie sind die denn (im Vergleich) einzuschätzen?


----------



## Thallassa (4. Mai 2014)

Ja, die meinte ich. Allerdings verschickt Amazon aus den USA keine Elektronik (Kopfhörer eingeschlossen) nach Deutschland 
Im Vergleich putzen sie die Superlux weg, haben aber ihre eigenen Probleme: Kleine(re) Ohrmuscheln und die kLeder-Pads, die drauf sind, können, insbesondere im Sommer, eher unangenehm werden - das ist von Nutzer zu Nutzer zwar unterschiedlich im Empfinden, erwähnt soll es aber mal werden. 
Allerdings könnte man die Ohrpolster austauschen, beispielsweise durch die Velours der DT-250.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Mai 2014)

die Teile gibts auch in der Bucht mit Versand nach D für unter 40€
Monoprice 108323 Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone, Black New | eBay

Aber wenn man einen KH der mit (Kunst)Leder Polster hergestellt wurde und dann VelourPolster drann kommen verändert man doch auch den Klang oder nicht?


----------



## Thallassa (4. Mai 2014)

Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> Aber wenn man einen KH der mit (Kunst)Leder Polster hergestellt wurde und dann VelourPolster drann kommen verändert man doch auch den Klang oder nicht?



Ja, natürlich, allerdings nie so stark, dass man meint einen anderen Kopfhörer zu haben.


----------

